# water edging idea



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Reading current GR issue, enjoyed Don Parker's take on streams; hiding the liner. Most simply put rocks everywhere, which, IMO looks a bit hokey (when overdone), although you see that in real life in some areas (but not most). Anyway, one of his buddies (Mark Langan) put down chicken wire to the stream edge and covered it with varieties of mosses, which "wicked" the water from below and thrived and gave the water edge a more natural appearance. Don himself has done a masterful job too on his water garden.


This spring I plan to extend my waterway up a hill and make a waterfalls (I'll provide photos when it happens). I'm looking at Parker's photos and might try something similar. Has anyone done something like that has has pictures? I'd sure appreciate. 


DaveV


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the method I used to edge my pond. It's Coldwater Canyon flat stone and makes the edge walkable for easy maintenance. It also makes it easier to change configuration of the edge. Good luck!




























These were taken back in 2007, and the railroad has since been completed.


----------



## BillinOregon (Feb 6, 2012)

Very handsome layout Dan. Also like the bonsaied evergreen against the fence.


----------

